# speedy da fish- quest to buying her 1st horse



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*****

*Yey got the showjumps , 2 sets of jump wings, three poles and three pairs of cups for £120*

*Today: brought grooming kit bits (havnt got a whole one yet though ), grooming box/ mounting block and a poop scoop lol!*

*GOT AN EMAIL WHEN I GOT HOME, SOMEONE KNOWS A PERFECT HORSE FOR SALE AND I HAVE REQUIED MORE ABOUT THE HORSE!*

*dull i know, but im getting a horse soon and the boring bits have to be done first...*

*****​


----------

